# General > Upcoming Events >  Toby (Ballsack) Memorial Shoot 14-15 Oct 2017

## Gibo

The 2017 Toby Goodley Sherp Memorial Gong Shoot (the Ballsack Memorial) 14-15 October 2017 OngaOnga Hawkes Bay

This thread is to get payment and final date information out to those intending to make the pilgrimage. There will be 100 spots available and the intention is those that pay first get the spot first.

So to get amongst it you will need to put $80 into the below account. You MUST put your forum handle in the transaction details or we may not know who you are. If you are paying for other people we will also need their name/s. If they are not on the forum put +1 etc. 
Account is:
M BRADLEY
03-0614-0003417-000

Basic info:
Food provided from Snags Friday night (13th) for the early birds to lunch Sunday. (Lunch and Dinner Saturday are fully catered hence the slight increase in cost, this frees up those at the event to enjoy the activities- I hear that Mel can shoot the pants of Dunc  :Thumbsup:  )
Unlimited tent sites near the woolshed.
The back of woolshed has some room for sleeping. (Note this is on the grating so you will need a good mattress)
I have the Horsefloat Hilton booked so that wont be available  :Grin: 
Cold water taps.
3 x toilets.

More info including address etc. will come out closer to the event. The bonfire will be back but Luke won't be asked to light it  :Grin:  

As per last year any additional funds left over will be going to charity. 
Last year we ran an auction and raised a mammoth amount for the charity, we have not had the time to do another build this year so at this stage there will not be an auction. If you do however have something you would like to donate to be auctioned I am sure MC Philipo would jump behind the hammer in an instant J

Anyway thats about it for now. 

Looking forward to seeing you all again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

Good work mate

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Alonzo

Paid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alonzo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Gunna miss out again this year.
Clashes with SI ipsc.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Gunna miss out again this year.


Likewise, have permission from the boss but just can't justify the $$ for travel from the other end of the country  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

Thanks guys, We don't need to know who won't be coming at this stage  :Have A Nice Day:  Thread ends up a ball of ball hairs  :Grin:

----------


## Nickoli

Paid & locked in. Thanks to the organizers for this - let me know if there is anything I can assist with :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:

----------


## MSL

Paidx2

----------


## Shootm

Done.
 @BRADS let me know what gongs you want later on.

----------


## Philipo

Paid  :Grin: 

Last year was a great weekend, everything clicked so well, plus having the rifle to auction off ( put together by the some real good buggers off here ) & raising such an impressive amount ( thanks to two very generous forum members ) 

Re- an auction. I really enjoyed that last year but I think the value of the rifle was out'a most peoples price range so maybe we could auction off half a dozen "hunting related" prizes say around $200-500 value? I'll put the feelers out & see what local outfits would be keen to contribute 

Often sequels don't live up to the original, but should be another great weekend  :Cool:

----------


## Dorkus

Paid. I'm going to shoot the 3500m gong with my 22

----------


## gadgetman

> Paid. I'm going to shoot the 3500m gong with my 22


Borrowing Dundees rangefinder?

Paid x2

----------


## Nickoli

> Paid 
> 
> Last year was a great weekend, everything clicked so well, plus having the rifle to auction off ( put together by the some real good buggers off here ) & raising such an impressive amount ( thanks to two very generous forum members ) 
> 
> Re- an auction. I really enjoyed that last year but I think the value of the rifle was out'a most peoples price range so maybe we could auction off half a dozen "hunting related" prizes say around $200-500 value? I'll put the feelers out & see what local outfits would be keen to contribute 
> 
> Often sequels don't live up to the original, but should be another great weekend


This is a great idea - I may have a few items that may be bundled together to create a bit of value for someone (I'm not looking a fobbing off shit gear to clear the cupboard...and there may be others who have items they don't use). There may be others who are keen to do the same. Charity auctions bring out the best in people for the most part, and it means that we can run multiple auctions for packages of gear donated from sponsors and members.

No, I will not be offering my Carbonlight. :O O:

----------


## 199p

Im in cheers guys

----------


## Rushy

Rushy isn't allowed money so I have put an official request in to the minister of finance for the funds to be released and I have submitted the leave app to the secretary of social affairs.

----------


## Rushy

Done. Well at least what the boss says.  @AndrewH this is the thread I was talking about earlier.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Paid x 2  :Have A Nice Day: 

Will bring the trophy back up.

Should be able to rustle up some shooting related products for the auction

----------


## AndrewH

Paid and looking forward to it.

----------


## Gibo

Bump, get on board team. Cracker event and some real good guys to meet and catch up with if already acquainted.

----------


## Dorkus

> Bump, get on board team. Cracker event and some real good guys to meet and catch up with if already acquainted.


How many we got so far? 

Maybe word got out that you will get drunk and try to fight people and now they don't want to come??

----------


## Gibo

> How many we got so far? 
> 
> Maybe word got out that you will get drunk and try to fight people and now they don't want to come??


Maybe  :XD:  not sure of numbers Dunc is tracking that.

----------


## Happy

Me paid.... @30calterry

----------


## MSL

> How many we got so far? 
> 
> Maybe word got out that you will get drunk and try to fight people and now they don't want to come??


That sounds like a good reason to go

----------


## Happy

> Me paid.... @30calterry


Paid for the midget as well. He promised he d try harder to get up the hill

(I LL still bring a snatch rope though)

----------


## gadgetman

And tyres!

----------


## Savage1

Just seen this, paid. I might bring a gun this time.
 @Alonzo are we car pooling again?

----------


## Pop Shot

> How many we got so far? 
> 
> Maybe word got out that you will get drunk and try to fight people and now they don't want to come??


Lol 😂

----------


## Alonzo

> Just seen this, paid. I might bring a gun this time.
>  @Alonzo are we car pooling again?


Sounds like a plan

----------


## Philipo

If Gibo needs something to do on Friday night to keep him out'a trouble, Maybe he could stand at the door , But not as a bouncer more like one of those ladies at Bunnings that welcomes everyone with a big smile. We could even get him an apron  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

Or like one of those ladies on patpong road

----------


## Gibo

> Or like one of those ladies on patpong road


You'd like that aye  :Sick:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> If Gibo needs something to do on Friday night to keep him out'a trouble, Maybe he could stand at the door , But not as a bouncer more like one of those ladies at Bunnings that welcomes everyone with a big smile. We could even get him an apron


Please make sure Gibo wears more than just an apron.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Paid  can't wait.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300wsmPete

All paid looking forward to a wicked weekend as last year

----------


## P38

Yep

Paid up today, 

See you all in October.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 300winmag

Paid x 2
The hanger onna is Shift14

----------


## Rushy

She's shaping up to be a goodie.

----------


## Gibo

> Paid x 2
> The hanger onna is Shift14


If its just you guys i might bludge a ride

----------


## Rushy

> If its just you guys i might bludge a ride


How the hell,is Te Puke on the way to anywhere Gibo?  You have to get on the road to nowhere, go to the end of the earth, take a left past the black stump and arrive at the back of beyond before you can cross over to the dark side of "The Hill"

----------


## Gibo

Ba a half hour diversion if done correctly

----------


## ebf

So I am reliably informed that Gibo will be wearing fishnet stockings and a skimpy Bunnings apron  :Zomg: 

Counselling services will be offered free of charge to those who need it  :Psmiley:

----------


## P38

> So I am reliably informed that Gibo will be wearing fishnet stockings and a skimpy Bunnings apron 
> 
> Counselling services will be offered free of charge to those who need it


I'm thinking I already need it  @ebf

Not sure how im going to sleep tonight after reading your post.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> I'm thinking I already need it  @ebf
> 
> Not sure how im going to sleep tonight after reading your post.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Then the thought of Gibo mowing the front lawn as well will give you nightmares Pete.

----------


## Gibo

> I'm thinking I already need it  @ebf
> 
> Not sure how im going to sleep tonight after reading your post.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I hope you slept with one eye open Pete  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> I hope you slept with one eye open Pete


Both eyes wide open!  :O O: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

> Both eyes wide open! 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Won't matter if you've got them both shut tight. That mental image won't go away.

----------


## shift14

> If its just you guys i might bludge a ride


Too easy.

B

----------


## Beaker

Paid.

And will pay again to make sure Gibo doesn't show up in visible fishnets and we can have a dwarf throwing / bale jumping competition !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## shift14

> Paid x 2
> The hanger onna is Shift14


Or you could ask the cook, I paid x 2 when @Gibo started the thread....thinking it was for you.

B

----------


## Rushy

> Paid.
> 
> And will pay again to make sure Gibo doesn't show up in visible fishnets and we can have a dwarf throwing / bale jumping competition !


We should talk.  Time for you to have that BBQ.

----------


## Gibo

> Or you could ask the cook, I paid x 2 when @Gibo started the thread....thinking it was for you.
> 
> B


Awkward  :Grin:

----------


## 300winmag

Consider it a donation to the cause then.

----------


## Boar Freak

Is there space for 2 more shooters  @Gibo ?

----------


## Gibo

> Is there space for 2 more shooters  @Gibo ?


Still heaps of spots mate , get into it  :Grin:

----------


## Boar Freak

Paid mine +1. Looking forward to it.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Lets get into it team. Heaps of spots left, got some reactive targets on the way now too  :36 1 18:

----------


## 300winmag

9kg LPG bottles at 500 yds

----------


## Gibo

> 9kg LPG bottles at 500 yds


Does nothing. Nah a guy thats coming has a couple of tricks up his sleeve  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Come on lads get into it.
30 paid.
Open to ideas from the guys who where here last year if they would like anything changed with the gong set up.
Phil is getting some good gear for the auction.
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Thinking more gongs up close out to say 600 then thin the numbers back a bit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Does nothing. Nah a guy thats coming has a couple of tricks up his sleeve


What even with a tracer?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## shift14

Cupla plates at 150 - 200 for .22LR ?

B

----------


## Gibo

> What even with a tracer?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Didn't on Myth Busters, they tried bloody everything

----------


## Alonzo

Possibly a few short and medium range mini matches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

RC cars with helium balloons tied to them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> RC cars with helium balloons tied to them


Drones? Someone else's though.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Come on lads get into it.
> 30 paid.
> Open to ideas from the guys who where here last year if they would like anything changed with the gong set up.
> Phil is getting some good gear for the auction.
> Cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Put a plate in the neck of the deer....

----------


## MSL

> Put a plate in the neck of the deer....


Not really necessary, only one tit puller struggled with that

----------


## Gapped axe

will  try and make it , if not will sponsor

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Not really necessary, only one tit puller struggled with that


I'm pretty sure I nearly chopped its head off though haha

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm pretty sure I nearly chopped its head off though haha


Cut along the dotted line.

----------


## Rushy

> will  try and make it , if not will sponsor


It would be good to see you there GA.

----------


## Maca49

> RC cars with helium balloons tied to them


Imagine that lot on Saturday night with a bottle of helium mixed with the beer,

----------


## Shootm

> Thinking more gongs up close out to say 600 then thin the numbers back a bit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I've got a few 6" gongs for closer ranges @BRADS I'll have a count up and Pm you.

----------


## Rushy

> Imagine that lot on Saturday night with a bottle of helium mixed with the beer,


Are you coming for the duration this year grandad?

----------


## 40mm

so how many have are going so far? and does anyone know how long the drive is from auckland?

----------


## MSL

Six hours from city centre

----------


## BRADS

Bumping this lads.
Cut of for payment end of September so we have to weeks to confirm numbers with caterers. @Dundee you got no excuse now buddy
Done a bit of prepertion sprayed around 1800 and 2300 yard gongs to help with spotting.
40 paid.
Cheers 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Bumping this lads.
> Cut of for payment end of September so we have to weeks to confirm numbers with caterers. @Dundee you got no excuse now buddy
> Done a bit of prepertion sprayed around 1800 and 2300 yard gongs to help with spotting.
> 40 paid.
> Cheers 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hey I'm coming. You might want to spray a bit more out. And shift that water tank

----------


## Rushy

> Bumping this lads.
> Cut of for payment end of September so we have to weeks to confirm numbers with caterers. @Dundee you got no excuse now buddy
> Done a bit of prepertion sprayed around 1800 and 2300 yard gongs to help with spotting.
> 40 paid.
> Cheers 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Brads recheck what you said.  Two weeks and the end of September doesn't compute.  How the hell are ya anyway?

----------


## Nibblet

> Brads recheck what you said.  Two weeks and the end of September doesn't compute.  How the hell are ya anyway?


I read it as after everyone has paid by the end of September it gives him a couple weeks to confirm numbers with caterers and then gives caterers a few weeks to sort themselves out?

----------


## BRADS

> I read it as after everyone has paid by the end of September it gives him a couple weeks to confirm numbers with caterers and then gives caterers a few weeks to sort themselves out?


What he said Rushy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> What he said Rushy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


OK.  Ta.

----------


## Dundee

My new bosses are related to Toby god I hope they weren't at the party :ORLY:

----------


## P38

> My new bosses are related to Toby god I hope they weren't at the party


Maybe they were @Dundee

Maybe they liked your style and employed you as a result  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

Top just over a month to go before cut off lads.
Here's a video for those that are unsure of the fun factor.

https://vimeo.com/200954635?outro=1&ref=fb-share

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I think I might see if I can organise a few non forum ring ins Brads.

----------


## Philipo

Right guys'n'girls time to rally the troupes, cut off date is in a couple of weeks & we need to get the numbers up.

You don't need some flash Harry long range rig to enjoy the range day, bring ya alrounder ( there will be plenty of gongs under 500 yards ) and just get some practice & sharpen your skills with a bunch of other enthusiasts and good buggers. If your'e not into popping off ammo then just come enjoy the day, have a drink'n'feed, some good banter, meet some new people and maybe even get a bargain at the auction with all the dollars going to a great cause. 


*A couple of things to remember re- forum events*

 * These get together's are great fun and don't happen that often, The old FnH forum BBQ's at Bryans place in Whitemans valley are still talked about around the "campfire" after all these years. 

* It's a great way to make some new friends & life long hunting / shooting mates. Don't be shy, just bring a good attitude & enjoy the weekend 

* There's an enormous amount of work put in by alot of people to organise, set up & run these things. Take advantage of the opportunity to shoot on an awesome range at a wide range & number of targets. 

* While this is the "Toby memorial" shoot, you don't need to have known the young fulla, just come enjoy the fun, raise some dollars from buying a ticket & participate in the auction on the Saturday night ( there's a few good items up for grabs from $100 - 500 worth ) all money's raised will go to Ozram house. Plus there will be a couple of trophies handed out ( good & bad ) hahaha


Just get involved aye  :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

Too right Philipo. Fantastic event and a great opportunity to put faces and real names to forum handles. @TimeRider shot about 6x further than she had ever shot before using a bog standard hunting rifle last year. Rather rude of her considering it was only about the 4th time she'd got to use her rifle. I even let off 5 rounds in my rig that all up cost a whopping $850.

So get yourselves organised and get yourselves along. I was unable to upload my video memories from last year, so come and see for yourselves.

----------


## Maca49

> My new bosses are related to Toby god I hope they weren't at the party


They the ones that helicopted  :X X: in

----------


## BRADS

Those not wanting to tent or sleep in shed this is 10km away.

http://ashcotthomestead.com/

Also a few other options about pm if ya need any help.

Cheers

----------


## striker

Paid

----------


## Rushy

> Paid


On ya Striker!

----------


## chainsaw

need to check some dates, but hope to move things around to make this. Fingers crossed

----------


## Maca49

> Those not wanting to tent or sleep in shed this is 10km away.
> 
> Bed & Breakfast | Central Hawke's Bay | Ashcott Homestead | Waipukurau
> 
> Also a few other options about pm if ya need any help.
> 
> Cheers


Now there's an adventure in its self!! Don't tell @Happy! :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> need to check some dates, but hope to move things around to make this. Fingers crossed


It is well worth it mate, you will not regret it  :Have A Nice Day:  Most fun to be had out of bed  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> It is well worth it mate, you will not regret it  Most fun to be had out of bed


I trust that you will be putting on a slide show of the Scandinavian beauties you encountered on your holiday and shouting the beer and nibbles while we watch it Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> I trust that you will be putting on a slide show of the Scandinavian beauties you encountered on your holiday and shouting the beer and nibbles while we watch it Gibo.


Sure will mate, i actually bought some back with me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Danish turnover

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Sure will mate, i actually bought some back with me


Some Scandinavian beauties?
Top man!!!

----------


## chainsaw

Looks like the planets will align. Will send thru $ tonight

----------


## res

are there still spaces availabe for this, I MAY be in the country then

----------


## Rushy

> are there still spaces availabe for this, I MAY be in the country then


Bound to be.

----------


## BRADS

> are there still spaces availabe for this, I MAY be in the country then


Yup 60 spots still

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Paid.....

Now to start working on a leave pass from here, try and sweet talk to boss into time off(or a sicky) and try and get up. 

If I can't get up, call it a donation to a bloody good cause, if it sells out and I can't get, a $50 donation will buy my spot

----------


## Dundee

Brads and Toby were shooting here two years ago yesterday.RIP brother.

----------


## Rushy

Mate that jerked a tear.  Look how happy that young fellah was shooting with the best of good buggers even so close to the end of his time.  I still feel so very honoured to have known him.  Brads that photo only serves to reinforce to me what a good prick you are.

----------


## Dundee

I have a few pics of that day.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yup 60 spots still
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bloody hell! Everyone given up shooting on here or what!???? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BRADS

You'd think so Cam.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

She's a bloody top event guys for newbs and old pros alike get into it.
Gutted I can't make it this year. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Im keen as to get along again, what are other Mainlanders doing in regards to travel? I might be on a bit of a tight timeframe but lack of sleep doesnt bother me in the slightest, might even fly up and back if some good bugger/s could arrange getting me to and from an airport yp there....

----------


## Gibo

Plenty of Palmy boys going that could scoop you up im sure Ryan.

----------


## Paddy79

> Im keen as to get along again, what are other Mainlanders doing in regards to travel? I might be on a bit of a tight timeframe but lack of sleep doesnt bother me in the slightest, might even fly up and back if some good bugger/s could arrange getting me to and from an airport yp there....


 @Ryan_Songhurst try ol @P38, flying into Napier will give you less time in a car travelling compared to flying into Palmy.

----------


## BRADS

> @Ryan_Songhurst try ol @P38, flying into Napier will give you less time in a car travelling compared to flying into Palmy.


You coming Paddy79?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

Im hoping too but I wont know what I am up too until Monday arvo, got a lot a stuff to sort out first.

----------


## gadgetman

> Im keen as to get along again, what are other Mainlanders doing in regards to travel? I might be on a bit of a tight timeframe but lack of sleep doesnt bother me in the slightest, might even fly up and back if some good bugger/s could arrange getting me to and from an airport yp there....


I'm looking at leaving a day earlier and staying the night with the sister-in-law to break the trip up a bit since it's an extra 2 hours at best and likely more being the end of the school holidays. Will do the same on the way back.

----------


## Nickoli

> Im keen as to get along again, what are other Mainlanders doing in regards to travel? I might be on a bit of a tight timeframe but lack of sleep doesnt bother me in the slightest, might even fly up and back if some good bugger/s could arrange getting me to and from an airport yp there....


Sing out if you fly into Napier and need a lift - I'm just down the road :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boar Freak

> Im keen as to get along again, what are other Mainlanders doing in regards to travel? I might be on a bit of a tight timeframe but lack of sleep doesnt bother me in the slightest, might even fly up and back if some good bugger/s could arrange getting me to and from an airport yp there....


Will probably have a free seat if you don't mind traveling in a crappy old zuki  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Sing out if you fly into Napier and need a lift - I'm just down the road


Same for me.

Happy to help out with a lift to and from Napier airport.

Won't be picking any of you buggers up in a bloody limo though.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Iggy

Paid  :Have A Nice Day: 

Also, if anyone is going through Hamilton and could offer me a ride that would be awesome!!

----------


## Gibo

@MSL be a sport

----------


## Rushy

> @MSL be a sport


You're quite the little organiser Gibo aren't you.

----------


## MSL

If I make it I'll be going for 3-4 days

----------


## southernman

Are there still spots open, Am booking tickets to fly back to NZ next few days, and may be back in time, 
 unconfirmed flying back the 10-12, so can likely make it over, be nice to put a few faces to forum handles.

----------


## Gibo

> Are there still spots open, Am booking tickets to fly back to NZ next few days, and may be back in time, 
>  unconfirmed flying back the 10-12, so can likely make it over, be nice to put a few faces to forum handles.


Sure are, get into it.

----------


## Shootm

> Im keen as to get along again, what are other Mainlanders doing in regards to travel? I might be on a bit of a tight timeframe but lack of sleep doesnt bother me in the slightest, might even fly up and back if some good bugger/s could arrange getting me to and from an airport yp there....


I can pick you up if you fly to Palmy.

----------


## Rushy

This post is to keep this thread in front of everyone.  The numbers registered so far are well down on last year and I want to do as much as I can to get as many of you along as possible as it is a great opportunity for us all to get together and send some lead down range, shoot the breeze and talk a little of things hunting and shooting, honour the young man that touched so many of us and who in no small way was an architect of the NZHS spirit of community and lastly, to support and give back to the worthy charity that looked after Toby, his family and a few of us.

If you are thinking about coming but haven't yet made the commitment then this is a prompt to remind you.  The fun factor last year was off the scale and besides which, where else do you get the opportunity to have a pissed Gibo tell you he loves you?

----------


## Gibo

Love you bro  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Love you bro


If you say that too much I may have to jump in the float and give you a cuddle.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Love you bro


I thought he was your uncle?

----------


## Gibo

> I thought he was your uncle?


Hes your uncle too Jeff  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Hes your uncle too Jeff


I don't think so sorry Gibo. I think my gene pool is quite "wide".

----------


## Gibo

Well he is so thats that  :Wink:

----------


## Savage1

Now you're all scaring people off @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha geeze you spook easy  :Wink:

----------


## Alonzo

Old mates heading back down to Ongaonga tonight. Ready for the next contender to shoot their way to fame and fortune.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bloody hell that is early.  Are you going for a quiet practice?

----------


## Alonzo

I just miss @BRADS company


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I just miss @BRADS company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha give him a cuddle then.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Bloody hell that is early.  Are you going for a quiet practice?


Probably not that quiet to be fair Rushy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Probably not that quiet to be fair Rushy


Yeh good point.

----------


## Nibblet

> I just miss @BRADS company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like some great shit talking for the soul

----------


## Gibo

One month away guys and girls!!! 

If you are not yet coming clear your weekend and come along. This is the first reunion of sorts for this event and its a weekend I have been looking forward to above all others since the last one ended. 

Get into it! Everyone is welcome to come, no one will be left standing there if they don't know anyone, they will be embraced by the local bush hobbits as one of their own  :Grin:  

Wooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait  :Thumbsup:  (ps I just paid today bwah hahaha  :Grin:  )

----------


## Dorkus

I gotta load up some pills! Then I gotta work out the drop for a 150gn brick out of my 14" bush pig at 1078yds

----------


## Gibo

Im not even at bulk loading stage, got to sort a load  :Grin:  Challenge accepted though Adam  :Grin:  08 case race!!

----------


## BRADS

> Im not even at bulk loading stage, got to sort a load  Challenge accepted though Adam  08 case race!!


I'm in if we use factory ammo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Even only being able to be there by proxy is good fun. 
I enjoy the video updates and abuse I receive from brads

----------


## Gibo

> I'm in if we use factory ammo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I haven't bought any for years....but my shed is a factory....so we're on?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I'm in if we use factory ammo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I still have some Factory 50 BMG ammo, does that count ???  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> I still have some Factory 50 BMG ammo, does that count ???


Is it an 08 based case?  :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Is it an 08 based case?


I'm sure I have some with 08 on the base, close enough ?   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> I'm sure I have some with 08 on the base, close enough ?


You're in!!

I will set you up next to popshot  :Wink:

----------


## Shootm

> You're in!!
> 
> I will set you up next to popshot


That's if he doesn't pull out last minute with some lame excuse :ORLY:

----------


## Pop Shot

> That's if he doesn't pull out last minute with some lame excuse


Can't pull out if you haven't committed yet  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

@Dundee  @Paddy79 
You boys coming?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Can't pull out if you haven't committed yet


Slacker......Thought you would be a starter in the 08 class.

----------


## 40mm

iv got an old single shot .22 with no foresight..... what size are the targets?

----------


## Rushy

> iv got an old single shot .22 with no foresight..... what size are the targets?


AA battery to match box between 500 and a 1000 yards and cigarette packet between 1000 and 2000.  At least that is what it looks like to my old eyes with the scope cranked up to 25X.

----------


## P38

> AA battery to match box between 500 and a 1000 yards and cigarette packet between 1000 and 2000.  At least that is what it looks like to my old eyes with the scope cranked up to 25X.


Was there targets past 200m?  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee  @Paddy79 
> You boys coming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Working on it.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Im not even at bulk loading stage, got to sort a load  Challenge accepted though Adam  08 case race!!


Still got time, I don't even have a scope on the 223 or brass to reload yet.

----------


## gadgetman

> Can't pull out if you haven't committed yet


Well show some commitment then!

----------


## Shootm

> Well show some commitment then!


Easier to get blood out of a stone.....Have you not met Pop Shot?

----------


## gadgetman

> Easier to get blood out of a stone.....Have you not met Pop Shot?


He hasn't committed to meeting me yet.

----------


## Paddy79

> @Dundee  @Paddy79 
> You boys coming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Na Bro the way the cookie has crumbled its not in my favour, or at least not for an entire weekend any way

----------


## Rushy

> Na Bro the way the cookie has crumbled its not in my favour, or at least not for an entire weekend any way


It's just down the road Paddy. It is worth it for any time you can spend with us shooting.

----------


## BruceY

I will be away in the West Island on that weekend but have fun guys and gals.....RIP TOBY...

----------


## Rushy

> I will be away in the West Island on that weekend but have fun guys and gals.....RIP TOBY...


On ya BruceY

----------


## BRADS

12 days left to get in lads.
Back up some of this talk buy showing up, you'll have a great time

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yeah this is coming along quick. 

Something else to consider is you don't need the flashest rifle to have fun, plenty of fun to be had for all no matter what your budget.  If you have ever wanted to try some different calibres, try and shoot a bit further or just want to see some impressive rifles in action then this is for you. 

It really is a laugh a minute affair with no pressure to perform simply turn up and have fun.

----------


## Happy

Hopin @BRADS is gonna turn on the sunshine switch for the weekend... 
Cold feet last time... Sleeping with them in the rain wasn't the best plan ha ha

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah this is coming along quick. 
> 
> Something else to consider is you don't need the flashest rifle to have fun, plenty of fun to be had for all no matter what your budget.  If you have ever wanted to try some different calibres, try and shoot a bit further or just want to see some impressive rifles in action then this is for you. 
> 
> It really is a laugh a minute affair with no pressure to perform simply turn up and have fun.


I 'broke the bank' last year with an investment of a whole $850 in my complete rig. Damned good opportunity to find out what you and your rig are capable of, learn and meet some good buggers.

----------


## Gibo

> I 'broke the bank' last year with an investment of a whole $850 in my complete rig. Damned good opportunity to find out what you and your rig are capable of, learn and meet some good buggers.


Ha ha but asking me how your reticule worked was not the best option  :Grin:

----------


## Tuckerbox

Paid and flights booked. Seriously looking forward to it.

----------


## gadgetman

> Ha ha but asking me how your reticule worked was not the best option


You're the one that said the night before that you would teach me all about this long range stuff with a 7mm Rem Mag.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Hopin @BRADS is gonna turn on the sunshine switch for the weekend... 
> Cold feet last time... Sleeping with them in the rain wasn't the best plan ha ha


Ya whimp! Sunshine would be good so we have some dust for shot spotting though. Don't really think Brads wants that at that time of year though.

----------


## MSL

The rain was good, nearly everyone cleared out and a few had the line to ourselves

----------


## Rushy

> Hopin @BRADS is gonna turn on the sunshine switch for the weekend... 
> Cold feet last time... Sleeping with them in the rain wasn't the best plan ha ha


That'll teach you to try and sleep in a midget's tent.

----------


## Rushy

> Paid and flights booked. Seriously looking forward to it.


On ya Tuckerbox.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hopin @BRADS is gonna turn on the sunshine switch for the weekend... 
> Cold feet last time... *Sleeping* with them in the rain wasn't the best plan ha ha


Theres ya problem!

----------


## nickbop

Is it too late to book and pay?

----------


## BRADS

> Is it too late to book and pay?


Na mate 5 days left.
Get into into it.
It's going to be epic

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

:Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> 


Mate Tommy tells me he's coming down.  He is partial to a Waikato so we can probably scrounge some of his if we run out.

----------


## Gibo

Theres a few of them atrending Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## nickbop

paid

----------


## Rushy

> paid


On ya.

----------


## Gibo

Shot, i wasnt keen on leaving you at the gate when we turned up  :Grin:

----------


## nickbop

could be hard to hitch a ride all the way home with a rifle if you did, need to start loading lots of ammo now

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Na mate 5 days left.
> Get into into it.
> It's going to be epic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Many places left as I have a mate that's keen although he's not a member yet.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Many places left as I have a mate that's keen although he's not a member yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yip jump on in  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Get into it lads, gutted I cant make it this year and I am sure you will all have a ball.

If you are on the fence just do it guys, you dont have to have any long range experience just a safe and good attitude,plenty of guys to help out and walk you onto the target if need be.

----------


## 223nut

> Get into it lads, gutted I cant make it this year and I am sure you will all have a ball..


Likewise, I even got a pass from the missus since I missed last year but now work / money / quake repairs are getting in the way

----------


## BRADS

The cooking facilities took a hiding last night


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Oh hell mate!! I guess the silver lining is the bonfire just got HUGE!!

----------


## BRADS

> Oh hell mate!! I guess the silver lining is the bonfire just got HUGE!!


Unfortunately me bonfire maker was in there... 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Oh bugger!! 

High winds bring it down or old age?

----------


## BRADS

> Oh bugger!! 
> 
> High winds bring it down or old age?


She's windy as.
Bring your chainsaw. Free wood

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Unfortunately me bonfire maker was in there... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's a David Brown. Just haul it out. It'll go. They go for ever.
Gibo beat me to it about the size of the fire.

----------


## 223nut

Bugger, least the Hilton house float is still there for accomodation

----------


## Tahr

Paid

----------


## gadgetman

I can't believe you get any wind up there.

----------


## Nickoli

Let us know if you need a hand with the clean up @BRADS - I don't need the wood, but need the excercise and don't mind helping out...

----------


## Gibo

:Thumbsup:  good man

----------


## Nibblet

> Let us know if you need a hand with the clean up @BRADS - I don't need the wood, but need the excercise and don't mind helping out...


Much more realistic offer than my hollow one

----------


## oraki

@BRADS you won't need to worry about catering for me now. The cack has hit the fan, and I won't be able to make it up. Things were falling into place nicely to meet up with all you guys going. Next year.....

----------


## BRADS

Next year we will have a new shed to stand in and a massive bonfire 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> The cooking facilities took a hiding last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 @BRADS

Do you want a hand to clean that mess up mate?

Got the Sika show on Saturday but I can be there with a saw on Sunday if you like.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

Cheers Pete And Nick.
Na she's all good it can stay like that for a while until I get some time.
Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

Just  paid for my mate so now me +1

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> @BRADS
> 
> Do you want a hand to clean that mess up mate?
> 
> Got the Sika show on Saturday but I can be there with a saw on Sunday if you like.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete



You have got your fit and keen back pretty quickly Pete. Go you.

----------


## P38

> You have got your fit and keen back pretty quickly Pete. Go you.


 @Tahr

Yes I have been recovering well.

My wife even has me going to her cross fit classes

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Tahr
> 
> Yes I have been recovering well.
> 
> My wife even has me going to her cross fit classes
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Now that surely must be a photo opportunity Pete.

----------


## P38

> Now that surely must be a photo opportunity Pete.


Just trying to live a little longer @Rushy 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Just trying to live a little longer @Rushy 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I can understand that Pete but just remember it is more about the life in your years than it is about the years in your life.  Our mate Toby showed us the meaning of that.  So I hereby grant you license to grab some female butt in that cross fit class.

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr
> 
> Yes I have been recovering well.
> 
> My wife even has me going to her cross fit classes
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Just remember Pete when you get dressed for cross-fit that there are 3 things in this life that don't lie:  Babies, God and lycra.

----------


## P38

> Just remember Pete when you get dressed for cross-fit that there are 3 things in this life that don't lie:  Babies, God and lycra.


Yeah nah!

I drew the line at Lycra, a man still has his pride.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> I can understand that Pete but just remember it is more about the life in your years than it is about the years in your life.  Our mate Toby showed us the meaning of that.  So I hereby grant you license to grab some female butt in that cross fit class.


Your onto it @Rushy  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## GWH

Paid x 2

----------


## Gibo

> Paid x 2


Maximum interest gained  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> Maximum interest gained


LOL, yeah something like that.

----------


## Gibo

Sheesh not long now. If you need the address (didnt come last year or old and forgetful like @Rushy) please PM myself or Brads. 

See you all in just under two weeks  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Sheesh not long now. If you need the address (didnt come last year or old and forgetful like @Rushy) please PM myself or Brads. 
> 
> See you all in just under two weeks


If I can find Ongaonga you'll come and guide me in aye Gibo.

----------


## Savage1

Anyone coming from or through CHCH to the shoot that can pick up a Tipton Gun Vice for me off of @Sasquatch ?

----------


## Gibo

@gadgetman ?

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman ?


Yup @Savage1.

----------


## Savage1

Awesome, I'll try work it out. Cheers

----------


## Boar Freak

Hey guys, 
could I borrow a camera tripod from someone for the duration of the shoot? Not sure about thread,  it's a Canon sx40.
Cheers

----------


## P38

> Hey guys, 
> could I borrow a camera tripod from someone for the duration of the shoot? Not sure about thread,  it's a Canon sx40.
> Cheers


 @Boar Freak

I have a couple here you can borrow.

I'll bring them along

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Tahr

I don't see anything about a venue address or a start time on Saturday?

Can someone tell me or link me to it somewhere? 

Ta

----------


## Dorkus

> I don't see anything about a venue address or a start time on Saturday?
> 
> Can someone tell me or link me to it somewhere? 
> 
> Ta


It's a secret Bruce. You have to follow a series of instructions, each leading to the next clue. Kinda like a treasure hunt - You'll get the first clue on Friday morning.

----------


## Tahr

> It's a secret Bruce. You have to follow a series of instructions, each leading to the next clue. Kinda like a treasure hunt - You'll get the first clue on Friday morning.


Sounds fair. Just ensure that it doesn't involve me having to run or perform sex acts. I'm past both of those.

----------


## Maca49

Now gibo and I collected a couple of partly made Toby Goodley Sherp stocks, I've had both of them at my place. This one in the photo is his first attempt in Macrocarpa. Instead of them being wasted, Gibo called in to see me the other day and came up with this awesome idea!
300 metre off hand, last man standing, fun competition, for the event. One shot each, miss yr out, last man standing gets to put his name on the stock. 
Stock remains in Brads wool shed, so it doesn't get lost! 
Gobo can bring it down with him, told me Toby was pretty good at banging gongs off hand!!

----------


## Gibo

Nice one Maca. This should be fun to watch. Hope someone hits something  :Grin:

----------


## Boar Freak

> @Boar Freak
> 
> I have a couple here you can borrow.
> 
> I'll bring them along
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


That would be awesome , thanks Pete.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Attachment 76935Attachment 76936
> Now gibo and I collected a couple of partly made Toby Goodley Sherp stocks, I've had both of them at my place. This one in the photo is his first attempt in Macrocarpa. Instead of them being wasted, Gibo called in to see me the other day and came up with this awesome idea!
> 300 metre off hand, last man standing, fun competition, for the event. One shot each, miss yr out, last man standing gets to put his name on the stock. 
> Stock remains in Brads wool shed, so it doesn't get lost! 
> Gobo can bring it down with him, told me Toby was pretty good at banging gongs off hand!!


What size target?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 76935Attachment 76936
> Now gibo and I collected a couple of partly made Toby Goodley Sherp stocks, I've had both of them at my place. This one in the photo is his first attempt in Macrocarpa. Instead of them being wasted, Gibo called in to see me the other day and came up with this awesome idea!
> 300 metre off hand, last man standing, fun competition, for the event. One shot each, miss yr out, last man standing gets to put his name on the stock. 
> Stock remains in Brads wool shed, so it doesn't get lost! 
> Gobo can bring it down with him, told me Toby was pretty good at banging gongs off hand!!


Bloody awesome!
I expect 3gun guys to nail that but I will certainly give it a go next year!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice one Maca. This should be fun to watch. Hope someone hits something


I think some guys will surprise you with off hand skills.

----------


## Maca49

> What size target?


SMALL

----------


## Maca49

SMALLER next yr when Cam attends

----------


## veitnamcam

> SMALLER next yr when Cam attends


What a c&^%  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

Rumor has it that @BRADS went & pegged out the Onga Onga mud slide this arvo  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Farkim wet enough :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

We can do some skimming with the boolits

----------


## Rushy

> Nice one Maca. This should be fun to watch. Hope someone hits something


I couldn't shoulder either of my rifles if I tried for a week.  This could indeed be fun.

----------


## Dundee

I think forum name tag stickers would be great to put names to faces at the event.

----------


## Shootm

> I think forum name tag stickers would be great to put names to faces at the event.


As long as they are name tags and not ear tags, bloody cockies  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

I fucking hate name tags
Bring us some sunshine @Shootm
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## keenbloke

Make sure there are lots of photos for us poor buggers that can't attend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

> I fucking hate name tags
> Bring us some sunshine @Shootm
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Shit no theres none on our side of the hill. Hasn't stopped raining for months here. My plan was to steal some from you and bring it home. @BRADS
How wet is it?
Can you drive up to the mound?

----------


## Philipo

Drive Hahahahahaha Jimmy has a Squirrel on stand by

----------


## Rushy

> I fucking hate name tags
> Bring us some sunshine @Shootm
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Brads I'll pack a bag of Auckland sunshine and bring it down ....... oh hang on ...... no I won't ......  we ran out of it up here in February.

----------


## BRADS

> Shit no theres none on our side of the hill. Hasn't stopped raining for months here. My plan was to steal some from you and bring it home. @BRADS
> How wet is it?
> Can you drive up to the mound?


At this stage I'm going with no.
Still raining 
Weekend looks good
We have 4 side buy sides lined up so can get 12 people up at a time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Just a reminder to those coming along. This is a very noisy event with heavy exposure to noise. Please bring hearing protection!!!

Also if you need the address to get there send me a PM and I will provide  :Grin: 

See you all in a couple of days  :Thumbsup:  lets hope the sun dries the ground a bit in the next day or two aye Brads

----------


## P38

See ya soon @Gibo

Bring ya red bands and something waterproof to lie on.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

See ya soon @Gibo

Bring ya red bands and something waterproof to lie on.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

Nah mate shes going to be a cracker!! 0 wind Saturday 

https://www.yr.no/place/New_Zealand/...onga/long.html

----------


## P38

> Nah mate shes going to be a cracker!! 0 wind Saturday 
> 
> https://www.yr.no/place/New_Zealand/...onga/long.html


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Can someone bring a few sacks of dry dust to spread around the gongs, ... to help spot the shots. Will probably need to spread it quite wide for me.

There is none around here either.

----------


## BRADS

The far 3 gongs have been sprayed around gadgetman
Bring EZE ups if you want guys
Auction will be money transferred into account we don't want cash.
Tea on Friday will be simple bread and sausages around 630? @Gibo is cooking Tea 
See ya all soon for some epic fun in the mud  




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy

> Can someone bring a few sacks of dry dust to spread around the gongs, ... to help spot the shots. Will probably need to spread it quite wide for me.
> 
> There is none around here either.


yep sick of it 22mm here last two days its a bog

----------


## Happy

> Can someone bring a few sacks of dry dust to spread around the gongs, ... to help spot the shots. Will probably need to spread it quite wide for me.
> 
> There is none around here either.


yep sick of it 22mm here last two days its a bog

----------


## GWH

Hey did i read somewhere a while back that there is going to be a 'bushpig' competition of sorts? Wasnt planning on bringing one this year, but will if there is something happening for them.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Hey did i read somewhere a while back that there is going to be a 'bushpig' competition of sorts? Wasnt planning on bringing one this year, but will if there is something happening for them.


300m offhand competition

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Hey did i read somewhere a while back that there is going to be a 'bushpig' competition of sorts? Wasnt planning on bringing one this year, but will if there is something happening for them.


300m offhand competition

----------


## Shootm

What’s up with the double posts. I’m a slow reader and now I have to read double  :36 1 5:

----------


## Rushy

> What’s up with the double posts. I’m a slow reader and now I have to read double


He's in a valley.  It's an echo.

----------


## Solo

> Just a reminder to those coming along. This is a very noisy event with heavy exposure to noise. Please bring hearing protection!!!


Wait, guns are loud? Mine just spits out a flag that says "Bang!"

----------


## Shootm

> He's in a valley.  It's an echo.


What What What  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Wait, guns are loud? Mine just spits out a flag that says "Bang!"


Bring it along, sounds like it'l go well

----------


## ebf

> Tea on Friday will be simple bread and sausages around 630? @Gibo is cooking Tea


He's normally asleep by 6:30 ! You might need to get him cooking the sausages a bit earlier so we don't starve  :Psmiley:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Wait, guns are loud? "


Some are louder than others  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> He's normally asleep by 6:30 ! You might need to get him cooking the sausages a bit earlier so we don't starve


I will happily stand in for my fellow Waikato drinking mate if that happens.  We are after all brothers in Waikato.  Ha ha ha ha one more sleep.

----------


## Shootm

> I will happily stand in for my fellow Waikato drinking mate if that happens.  We are after all brothers in Waikato.  Ha ha ha ha one more sleep.


As long as it doesn't taint the sausages.
Might be safer with McDees on the way, Ha Ha see you lot tomorrow night.

----------


## BRADS

Bring ya chilly bins and ice boys the fridges we had last year....are in the barn 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> As long as it doesn't taint the sausages.
> Might be safer with McDees on the way, Ha Ha see you lot tomorrow night.


I will roll your banger in a bit of sheep poop

----------


## gadgetman

We'll be hitting the road in about 4 hours.  :Cool:

----------


## Tommy

Weather is looking good for the region, great big high lurking . Possibility of drizzle on Sunday.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

> 300m offhand competition


Had a go at standing freehand just at 300 yards today, 1st shot....



I thought 'shit too easy' then proceeded to miss the next 2 shots.

Plate is 500 x 500

It's dam hard!

----------


## P38

> Had a go at standing freehand just at 300 yards today, 1st shot....
> 
> Attachment 77261
> 
> I thought 'shit too easy' then proceeded to miss the next 2 shots.
> 
> Plate is 500 x 500
> 
> It's dam hard!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
 @GWH

So your first shot was a fluke then  :Thumbsup: 

Let's see how well you shoot with a Whisky hangover  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## GWH

> @GWH
> 
> So your first shot was a fluke then 
> 
> Let's see how well you shoot with a Whisky hangover 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Yeah pretty much, I'll prob shoot better after being on the piss  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Thought my barrel was getting buggered but stripped her down and found a loose mount.
Happier now.

----------


## gadgetman

Made it to the Marlborough stopover.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Made it to the Marlborough stopover.


Catch up with Munsey for a beer! Inlaws can carry ya home  :Thumbsup: 

Have a ball all you carnts, Take and post heaps of photos....missing out already. :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Catch up with Munsey for a beer! Inlaws can carry ya home 
> 
> Have a ball all you carnts, Take and post heaps of photos....missing out already.


It's not too late VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's not too late VC.


Yea it is....moving a friend to her final house so to speak sat.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Had a go at standing freehand just at 300 yards today, 1st shot....
> 
> Attachment 77261
> 
> I thought 'shit too easy' then proceeded to miss the next 2 shots.
> 
> Plate is 500 x 500
> 
> It's dam hard!


Shot a hare from the kitchen windows an hour ago. That's about all the shooting practice I managed to get in the last few weeks.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Hey @Rushy, you on 4am welcoming duty again this year? See all you fellas on Saturday, I will be the bloke that arrives at 4am and wakes you all up

----------


## Gibo

With a fresh kina cut

----------


## Rushy

> Yea it is....moving a friend to her final house so to speak sat.


Sorry to hear that.

----------


## Rushy

> Hey @Rushy, you on 4am welcoming duty again this year? See all you fellas on Saturday, I will be the bloke that arrives at 4am and wakes you all up


Most likely.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

About to jump in the Hilux & head up  :Have A Nice Day: 

Looking forward to meeting all the guys again, & seeing if I can get the bullets to go past a K again, hard to believe its been a year since I shot distance  :Sad: 

Way too much close stuff lately with little cartridges, really need to address that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Here we come!!

----------


## Gapped axe

and God help the Waiarapa

----------


## Sideshow

Good luck guys drive safe and have fun :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> and God help the Waiarapa


Reset your gps, its central hawkes bay

----------


## Tommy

Dave had to stop in Matamata to visit the twin bofors at the RSA hahaha

----------


## stretch

> Dave had to stop in Matamata to visit the twin bofors at the RSA hahaha


Take a photo and send it to Stuff. I'm shocked that such weapons are on display in public, waiting to trigger someone.

----------


## gadgetman

> Reset your gps, its central hawkes bay


Well they might be let off in the bay,... I

----------


## Tommy

We'll need an address ongaonga first. Anyone care to pm that pretty please?

----------


## Tommy

Sorted, cheers

----------


## Dorkus

What do I need to bring? I'm leaving straight from work so hopefully have everything in the car... 
Just realised I forgot earpro, anything else I will need I wouldn't normally take hunting?

----------


## P38

> What do I need to bring? I'm leaving straight from work so hopefully have everything in the car... 
> Just realised I forgot earpro, anything else I will need I wouldn't normally take hunting?


A good sense of humor and a bottle of whisky wouldn't go amiss.  :Wink: 

Oh and what ever you like to shoot and camp with.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwi39

Passing through Dannevirke northbound keeping a sharp lookout for a blue smurf driving a Holden swigging from a can of Lion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

Is anybody coming thru Wellington tonight on there way to the Toby ?? If so and you could pickup something on the way through Paraparaumu please call me on 021 605 655 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Dave had to stop in Matamata to visit the twin bofors at the RSA hahaha


Is he towing anything right now?

----------


## Shootm

> Is anybody coming thru Wellington tonight on there way to the Toby ?? If so and you could pickup something on the way through Paraparaumu please call me on 021 605 655 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it’s not your bolt.........

----------


## kiwi39

> Hope its not your bolt.........


Yes, well you see ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Yes, well you see ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bugger. Sorry mate can’t help you leaving soon.

----------


## Shootm

> Is anybody coming thru Wellington tonight on there way to the Toby ?? If so and you could pickup something on the way through Paraparaumu please call me on 021 605 655 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Ryan_Songhurst

----------


## kiwi39

> Bugger. Sorry mate cant help you leaving soon.


Yeh all good itll be a good time anyway 

Might have to help Rushy with the kitchen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> @Ryan_Songhurst


 @TimeRider @gadgetman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> Is anybody coming thru Wellington tonight on there way to the Toby ?? If so and you could pickup something on the way through Paraparaumu please call me on 021 605 655 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @TimeRider @gadgetman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> Bugger. Sorry mate cant help you leaving soon.


Where are you in the manawatu ?? What time you leaving?? 

My sons an hour away in Paraparaumu, he might be able to get the up to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Is anybody coming thru Wellington tonight on there way to the Toby ?? If so and you could pickup something on the way through Paraparaumu please call me on 021 605 655 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot ya bolt???Geeze!!!

----------


## P38

> Passing through Dannevirke northbound keeping a sharp lookout for a blue smurf driving a Holden swigging from a can of Lion 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @kiwi39

You do realise there's more than one of them  :Have A Nice Day: 

It is Dannevegas after all  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

@Rushy

I'll be there for breakfast 

Save me some "Special K" cereal with Organic Natural Yoghurt and Strawberries with a drop or two of Soya Trim Milk.

Oh and a freshly made organic wheatgrass smoothie with some extra tree hugging poofyness to wash it all down with would be nice too.  :Thumbsup: 

Or a Sausage in bread and a cuppa tea, whichever is the healthiest  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Passing through Dannevirke northbound keeping a sharp lookout for a blue smurf driving a Holden swigging from a can of Lion 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was pulling tits that time of the arvo :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Tempted to hang up the pickup hose, ditch the trailer, and carry on heading north. Wonder how far I'd get before central dispatch worked it out. 
Or I'll leave the trailer hooked up and could bring 35,000 litres of South Island sun up
Have fun boys and girls

----------


## Sideshow

> I was pulling tits that time of the arvo


How's the new job going @Dundee ?

----------


## Beaker

> How's the new job going @Dundee ?


Where did he say he was at work?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## oraki

> Attachment 77320


You're getting closer

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Pushing hard now, had to stop and do some goat wrangling...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pushing hard now, had to stop and do some goat wrangling...
> Attachment 77321


WTF?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> WTF?


Haven't ya seen a goat before Cam?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Haven't ya seen a goat before Cam?


Not wearing your best cardigan I havent!

----------


## Beaker

> Not wearing your best cardigan I havent!


Solsa verdia? (Cooking method. Spelling)

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Bloody cute wee bugger, way out in the middle of nowhere trotting down the road, truck in front of me nearly collected him so I stopped and chased the wee bugger down the road untill he stuffed up and got caught in a bit of wire on the side of the road, found a house, wasn't theirs, told them I didn't have time and could they take him round their neighbors, then off I went again good deed done for the day, literally just drove onto the ferry now, they were preparing to put the ramp up, 10 minutes before sailing, not bad for a dash half way up the south island  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

@Ryan_Songhurst

Perfect timing  :Have A Nice Day: 

Good work on the goat recovery too  :Thumbsup: 

See you in the morning.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## oraki

> Bloody cute wee bugger, way out in the middle of nowhere trotting down the road, truck in front of me nearly collected him so I stopped and chased the wee bugger down the road untill he stuffed up and got caught in a bit of wire on the side of the road, found a house, wasn't theirs, told them I didn't have time and could they take him round their neighbors, then off I went again good deed done for the day, literally just drove onto the ferry now, they were preparing to put the ramp up, 10 minutes before sailing, not bad for a dash half way up the south island


I'm glad you gave an explanation. At first glance I thought it was some perverted initiation for the Toby Shoot virginsp :Sick:

----------


## southernman

You fellow's have fun, I would have liked to have gone, to the shoot, but couldn't get a set off work, till November,

----------


## Spudattack

Have a good day today blokes! 

Plenty Photos for us that can't be there please!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have a good day today blokes! 
> 
> Plenty Photos for us that can't be there please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 ! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

The weather should be perfect, it is here

----------


## Mathias

Have a great shoot guys. Wx report looks mint compared to last year. Have a few for Toby, from us who didn't make it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> How's the new job going @Dundee ?


Real good thanks @Sideshow

----------


## Scouser

All the best guys and gals hope you all have a hoot, I couldn't miss my wife's birthday two years in a row.......not if I like breathing...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

> All the best guys and gals hope you all have a hoot, I couldn't miss my wife's birthday two years in a row.......not if I like breathing......


I know how you feel, that's why I haven't made it to one.

----------


## Shootm

Shit hot weekend. Big thanks to @BRADS and Mel for the work put in. @Rushy for MC. @P38 for RO duties. @Philipo for auctioneer. @Gibo for.........what did you do?

Another year and met a few more of you good buggers.

----------


## 199p

Think gibo just managed to put his scope ring on backwards

Shit hot weekend guys was great to be able to send some rounds down this year. 

Good catch up and meet a few more guys. 

Ill get a video up of us spotting at the 2k gong tomorrow

Cheers brads and mel and everyone else who made it a great weekend

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Think gibo just managed to put his scope ring on backwards
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


He did manage to hit the 300yd gong standing  :ORLY:

----------


## ebf

> He did manage to hit the 300yd gong standing


Not the one he was aiming at  :Grin:  Only took 3 attempts of Gibo and my advanced field gun-smithing efforts to get his rifle shooting in the right direction, haha.

Great event (again). Thanks Brads and Mel, much appreciated. And to Rushy, Gibo, Philipo and the rest of the crew.

Mint day for shooting yesterday. Managed to tickle the 1815yd gong with the latte rifle (tx to Ryan and Kiwi39 for spotting duties), and got the 300yd gong prone with open sights late in the afternoon, so very happy with the shooting side.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks @BRADS and Mel for hosting the event again.Thanks also to the guys ferrying people up to the range on the side by sides.Nice to meet a few more faces to put names to.Special mention to @Tahr for sitting in my deck chair and next time I sat in it I fell thru it :Grin:  Any deer left at Snee Rd tahr?
Also thanks again to @TimeRider and @gadgetman for the flagon of watties.  I took a few pics but can't upload yet. Mint weather.

----------


## Nickoli

Thanks to all for the organisation of this event - it's been said before, but the organisers cannot be thanked enough.
Awesome event, awesome organisation and awesome to place faces and backgrounds to some of the forum handles. 
Appreciate the camaraderie, shit talk and positive attitudes.
...and to @BRADS & Mel - thanks for the use of your facilities, your time, and effort: a top example for all forum members to aspire to.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Cheers for another banger weekend lads and ladies was a good one. Stopping for a stretch of the legs before I carry on home

----------


## Kudu

> Cheers for another banger weekend lads and ladies was a good one. Stopping for a stretch of the legs before I carry on home
> Attachment 77399


Cripes! You came from down south for a target shoot...now that's commitment.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Cripes! You came from down south for a target shoot...now that's commitment.


Should make it home in time to get the cows in for milking haha

----------


## Shootm

> Should make it home in time to get the cows in for milking haha


Only if you don’t stop and chase goats....

----------


## 7mmwsm

Thanks to everyone involved with organizing this great weekend.
Good to meet new people, put faces to names, admire flash gear and watch great shooting skills.

----------


## Dundee

> Cheers for another banger weekend lads and ladies was a good one. Stopping for a stretch of the legs before I carry on home
> Attachment 77399


Don't drive that way @Ryan_Songhurst :Grin:

----------


## Solo

Much as I appreciate the feeling of laying my stiff and sunburned body down in a real bed, it doesn't really compare to the experience of camping out in a paddock, surrounded by the legends that I met and got to know this weekend. Forgive me for repeating what has already been said, but a huge thanks to BRADS, Mel and everyone who worked behind the scenes to make the event the amazing experience that it was. Thanks to everyone who took time to help me get on target, and to those who let me play with their toys.

For those who couldn't make it, you can take solace in the fact that, as you can see in the photos, we had terrible weather and nobody had any fun  :Psmiley:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Made it home, still got an hour to sleep too!

----------


## gadgetman

Just don't spend that hour constantly thinking, "Am I asleep yet?"

----------


## Shootm

> Made it home, still got an hour to sleep too! 
> Attachment 77433


Legend.......So what did you have, 5hrs sleep in 3 days?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Great shoot, well worth coming up too, thanks to the massive effort from Brads & Mel  :Cool: 

Fantastic to meet new & catch up again with other Forumites 

Looking forward to next year, hopefully I will get in some much needed practice before then.

----------


## Gibo

Yeah what a cracker weekend. 

Big huge thanks to Brads and Mel, massive effort and thanks for having us!

Thanks to the family for having us along again too. Luke you still cant light a fire for shit!

Big thanks to Philipo who really should consider a career in auctioneering!! Funny as all hell!! 

Thanks to all that donated items to be auctioned and those that bought them.

Got to meet some new faces and catch up with some old ones. Cant wait for next year already!

----------


## gadgetman

Big thanks to everyone who organised this event, particularly  @BRADS massive efforts. Great catching up with others I've met and putting new faces and names to forum handles.

Had a shed load of fun and really glad that  @kiwi39 left two bolts behind. Otherwise I think I would have been in line for the "Wally of the Weekend" prize for bringing a rifle with a scope that didn't have enough elevation to zero it all the way from Christchurch. Whatever the gong was that was at the 100y range I was out by about half it's diameter at least. One of these years I'll sort my gear and hit a gong. Still, had a blast with some of  @Happy's ammo in his lego gun. Still unconvincingly telling myself I don't need one.

----------


## Rushy

So who is organising next year's event and where is it going to be?  I need to book my leave pass early as the secretary of recreational affairs is tightening down on spontaneity.  Ha ha ha ha .... Seriously though, who , where and when?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

There was talk of Lake Lyndon (among solving all the world's other problems) which would make a great venue the only problem being what DOC's thoughts would be...

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> So who is organising next year's event and where is it going to be?  I need to book my leave pass early as the secretary of recreational affairs is tightening down on spontaneity.  Ha ha ha ha .... Seriously though, who , where and when?


Book your leave pass now,  then worry about the finer details later  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Few with stations down south would be awesome, apparently I'm already car pooling with @BRADS so looking forward to it

----------


## BRADS

> Book your leave pass now,  then worry about the finer details later


+1 to that 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> So who is organising next year's event and where is it going to be?  I need to book my leave pass early as the secretary of recreational affairs is tightening down on spontaneity.  Ha ha ha ha .... Seriously though, who , where and when?


Too soon brother.... we are all basking in the glow from the weekend as many of us weather another Monday. Seriously though.... the bar has been set high - who can take this and further the work for a fallen comrade?

----------


## Nickoli

> So who is organising next year's event and where is it going to be?  I need to book my leave pass early as the secretary of recreational affairs is tightening down on spontaneity.  Ha ha ha ha .... Seriously though, who , where and when?


.... forgot to add: it is much easier to ask for forgiveness.... than to beg for permission.... :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

Somewhere in Marlborough would be great. Not far off the ferry for the foreigners and not too far for most SI blokes.

----------


## Shootm

> Few with stations down south would be awesome, apparently I'm already car pooling with @BRADS so looking forward to it


Me too  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> So who is organising next year's event and where is it going to be?  I need to book my leave pass early as the secretary of recreational affairs is tightening down on spontaneity.  Ha ha ha ha .... Seriously though, who , where and when?


Rushy, you do not need to book. *INFORM*, that you are going wherever an whenever it is.

----------


## Nibblet

> Me too


Shotgun front seat

----------


## gadgetman

> Me too


None of you lot hold hand or Philipo will get jealous.

----------


## johnd

For any BLENHEIMITES / MARLBURIANS

Is the fullbore rifle range at woodbourne still in operation.?

----------


## Rushy

> Book your leave pass now,  then worry about the finer details later


Done thanks Greg.  Just a little mumble "going to the South Island for a week sometime next October".  All good.

----------


## nickbop

Has already been said but thanks to everyone for a great weekend, I didn't know anyone but everyone was very welcoming, thanks brads and Mel great venue and very well organised with some great feeds put on, shot the furthest I've ever shot and got to play with some others fun guns, now I've got to find a gunsmith to rechamber my gun to 7mmsaum  haha

----------


## 40mm

fuck my van is slow. that is gonna take a week to get there, not to mention the swim across the channel.
If i get my 40mm up and running by then ill try some long range shots from Punganui (auckland)

----------


## ebf

> For any BLENHEIMITES / MARLBURIANS
> 
> Is the fullbore rifle range at woodbourne still in operation.?


 @johnd Do you mean the range at Kaituna ? If so, yes. Shooting the Marborough Spring Champs there next weekend

----------


## GWH

@nickbop Send it to Scott Trail (SSRNZ) in the Wairarapa.

----------


## Savage1

Things I either learn't or confirmed this weekend.

1  @BRADS is a legend
2 Mel, Brads wife, is also a legend
3 You don't need custom guns or wildcats to shoot long out to silly distances
4 You have just as much fun on the small close gongs
5  @Alonzo is a legend, 2k gong and a 315m magpie, transport and 12 hours of conversation. 
6 Shit happens to the best of us
7 300yd is a long way for a standing shot
8 1850yds is possible with a 7mm08  @ebf
9  @BRADS is a legend

And thanks to  @Dorkus for the education on rum and the stock market and generally living up to your forum handle,  @Philipo for the entertaining auction,  @Gibo for just being a good bugger,  @gadgetman for being a courier for me  @P38 for running the range and there is plenty of others out there.

The work and effort put in by Duncan and Mel shouldn't be overlooked or understated, they're a very honest and genuine couple who give a lot more than they get, neither this past weekend or the one a year ago would ever have happened if it wasn't for them. Cheers for a great weekend.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Fellas I think I have misplaced my rangefinder (again..) if anyone has one turn up in their gear

----------


## gadgetman

> fuck my van is slow. that is gonna take a week to get there, not to mention the swim across the channel.
> If i get my 40mm up and running by then ill try some long range shots from Punganui (auckland)


Ours isn't, it kicks the Bighorns arse.

----------


## gadgetman

> Fellas I think I have misplaced my rangefinder (again..) if anyone has one turn up in their gear


The one you were kicking over to your gear at the end of the shooting?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> The one you were kicking over to your gear at the end of the shooting?


Yea that one haha

----------


## ebf

> Fellas I think I have misplaced my rangefinder (again..) if anyone has one turn up in their gear


It ok Ryan, someone will post a link to the Tardme auction shortly  :Psmiley:

----------


## Tommy

Bloody stoked I got to meet you all. Brads and Mel, take a bow, you're gold-plated good sorts of the highest order. A South Island version meet would be fair, it's a long way for all you alleged main islanders to go every year, and in keeping with the Toby Tour. Wherever it is, I'm keen as aye

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Bloody stoked I got to meet you all. Brads and Mel, take a bow, you're gold-plated good sorts of the highest order. A South Island version meet would be fair, it's a long way for all you alleged main islanders to go every year, and in keeping with the Toby Tour. Wherever it is, I'm keen as aye


Good to meet you @Tommy although I was slightly disappointed that you are not in fact a tall black man in a yellow suit. Cheers for the burn on your rattle gun, very cool!

----------


## Beaker

> Good to meet you @Tommy although I was slightly disappointed that you are not in fact a tall black man in a yellow suit. Cheers for the burn on your rattle gun, very cool!


How far did the 9 get??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnd

> @johnd Do you mean the range at Kaituna ? If so, yes. Shooting the Marborough Spring Champs there next weekend


Yeah @ebf the Kaituna range, other than a station up the Awatere etc that would be easy for us N,I's to find ( and us ex S.I's )

----------


## 40mm

> How far did the 9 get??


not as far as the .22lr... ask tommy how far he can hit a 2" target with one! i cant remember, but it was far!

----------


## 40mm

> Ours isn't, it kicks the Bighorns arse.


is yours the 3.0 turbo? mine is licence friendly!

----------


## gadgetman

> is yours the 3.0 turbo? mine is licence friendly!


Yeah, with a manual box. Handles well for an AWD van.

----------


## Tommy

> not as far as the .22lr... ask tommy how far he can hit a 2" target with one! i cant remember, but it was far!


Far enough to hit a 3" little red ball  :Wink:

----------


## ebf

> Yeah @ebf the Kaituna range, other than a station up the Awatere etc that would be easy for us N,I's to find ( and us ex S.I's )


that one is a bit short (900 yds max) for the toys some of the guys bring to these events.

at least 2km targets, varied terrain with gullies etc would be good

----------


## Tommy

> that one is a bit short (900 yds max) for the toys some of the guys bring to these events.
> 
> at least 2km targets, varied terrain with gullies etc would be good


I wouldn't have believed such a range would be necessary until this weekend gone, quite an eye opener. Still stunned that you got to 1800m with a 7/08!

----------


## ebf

it was 1815 yards / 1665 m

been a work in progress since last year's shoot. got pretty close to 1275 yards about a month ago, and we had absolutely perfect conditions on saturday.

----------


## veitnamcam

Who took out the trophys lads?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I wouldn't have believed such a range would be necessary until this weekend gone, quite an eye opener. Still stunned that you got to 1800m with a 7/08!


I could actually see the elevation on the barrel compared to where the target was haha

----------


## Savage1

> Who took out the trophys lads?


Alonzo took out the 2k challenge with a Sako TRG .338 Lapua Magnum with his elevation maxed out and holding 9 mil of elevation in the reticle which had to be backed off to 15x to see enough reticle for holdover.

Most consistent was taken out by a guy with a 375 DCM, unsure of his forum handle.

----------


## Dundee

> Fellas I think I have misplaced my rangefinder (again..) if anyone has one turn up in their gear



Do you want mine its caliberated for my long rang .22? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

And duno took out the 300 standing

----------


## gadgetman

> Alonzo took out the 2k challenge with a Sako TRG .338 Lapua Magnum with his elevation maxed out and holding 9 mil of elevation in the reticle which had to be backed off to 15x to see enough reticle for holdover.
> 
> Most consistent was taken out by a guy with a 375 DCM, unsure of his forum handle.


And what was the forum handle of the guy that took out the Toby 300?  :Wink: 

Highlight of my weekend was meeting our own humble legend @Tahr and watching him in action.  :Cool:

----------


## 199p

Next year down south im in  :Have A Nice Day: 
Anyone got any good contacts in the wine industry possibly?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Alonzo took out the 2k challenge with a Sako TRG .338 Lapua Magnum with his elevation maxed out and holding 9 mil of elevation in the reticle which had to be backed off to 15x to see enough reticle for holdover.
> 
> Most consistent was taken out by a guy with a 375 DCM, unsure of his forum handle.


His name was Don (from Napier), not sure of his forum name?

----------


## Tahr

> Thanks @BRADS and Mel for hosting the event again.Thanks also to the guys ferrying people up to the range on the side by sides.Nice to meet a few more faces to put names to.Special mention to @Tahr for sitting in my deck chair and next time I sat in it I fell thru it Any deer left at Snee Rd tahr?
> Also thanks again to @TimeRider and @gadgetman for the flagon of watties.  I took a few pics but can't upload yet. Mint weather.


It was a great event and I really enjoyed meeting people and trying my hand at shooting gongs. Wonderful hospitality too. 
 @Dundee, I saw 5 and let them be. Took a pic just on dark after I had arsed up and spooked 2 of them.

----------


## 199p

> His name was Don (from Napier), not sure of his forum name?


Think its Terminator

----------


## Gibo

> Next year down south im in 
> Anyone got any good contacts in the wine industry possibly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How did you know my wife said she wanted to come next year  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Hey Greg how far out did "duno' get with the 50cal rounds he won at the auction?

----------


## TimeRider

Firstly, a huge thanks to everyone who worked behind the scenes to create another cracker weekend.

Its a shame me and gadget had to leave early  but the ferry we booked home was the best choice time wise. Otherwise we wouldve got home in time to see my sisters leave for school, or arrived at our relatives place at 2 am  :XD: 

Last year I shot out to about 585 yards with the lefty 243, and this year got out to 485 metres with the new 7mm rem mag. Ran outta time to shoot further but I dont mind  because earlier I got to fire ARs for the first time. Cheers @Happy and @Tommy  :Thumbsup: 
Fun to try out and shoot.

Weather played ball on Saturday this year, with blue skies, sunshine and a bit of wind









It was great to see some new faces as well as ones from last year. @Tahr, did you bring Tilly? Also brought Dundee another bottle of watties - because why not  :Grin: 

 @Philipo, the auction was great again  everyone was in stitches
If you thought the hamper was good and missed out, you can impress the missus with 

If you missed out on the hamper, necklaces, wine etc. etc., you can buy this dog basket to sleep in
Come prize giving time there were a bunch of hats to give away:
Now, how to get rid of these. Oh, I know! TimeRider, come and get a hat!  :XD: 

Weather was good throughout the crossing.










Thanks everyone!

----------


## Tahr

> Firstly, a huge thanks to everyone who worked behind the scenes to create another cracker weekend.
> 
> It’s a shame me and gadget had to leave early – but the ferry we booked home was the best choice time wise. Otherwise we would’ve got home in time to see my sisters leave for school, or arrived at our relatives place at 2 am 
> 
> Last year I shot out to about 585 yards with the lefty 243, and this year got out to 485 metres with the new 7mm rem mag. Ran outta time to shoot further but I don’t mind – because earlier I got to fire ARs for the first time. Cheers @Happy and @Tommy 
> Fun to try out and shoot.
> 
> Weather played ball on Saturday this year, with blue skies, sunshine and a bit of wind
> 
> ...


 @TimeRider it was nice to meet you and your Dad. Tilly was in the truck at the shoot. I will bring her next year again and I will introduce you to her.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Hey Greg how far out did "duno' get with the 50cal rounds he won at the auction?


He got to 1050 no drama then got all ambitious & wanted to shoot 1807 yards.

I mentioned it would be a struggle as it is "only" machine gun ammo & is trans sonic at 1600 in my rifle with its "short" 34" barrel.

He had fun & loved it as did his brother in law which is all that matters.

After all not everyone gets to shoot a 50 cal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> He got to 1050 no drama then got all ambitious & wanted to shoot 1807 yards.
> 
> I mentioned it would be a struggle as it is "only" machine gun ammo & is trans sonic at 1600 in my rifle with its "short" 34" barrel.
> 
> He had fun & loved it as did his brother in law which is all that matters.
> 
> After all not everyone gets to shoot a 50 cal


Come to think of it I have seen your various 50s shot many times but I dont think I have pulled the trigger myself?
Might have to remedy that before fun is totaly illegal.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Boar Freak

Big thanks for everyone involved in organizing and running the event. Had a great week end.

----------


## Gibo

Some great pics popping up. 
I took 3  :Wtfsmilie: 

Duno winning the Ballsack 300


Some @Dorkus having a plug at the 300


The Range set up..... better pic would show the 1800 and 2k but you get the drift

----------


## BRADS

This would have to be a favourite for me.
Hunter showing the true trajectory of a 308.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

:36 1 11:  that is a goodie

----------


## gadgetman

Well Gibo, you did better than me. Looking at my camera I took no photos of the shoot.

----------


## Gibo

Too busy aye mate  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

Couple more, they capture the great time had by all rather well.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Bloody bare feet hooligans!! Iggy on RO duties!

----------


## gadgetman

> Too busy aye mate


Spent way too much time trying to do the impossible, ... getting the the hole through the scope to line up with the hole through the long metal bit.  :XD: 

1700 km and 36 hours of travel with the scope that doesn't have enough elevation adjustment for the rifle, ... priceless. Now, that is just between me and you Gibo, _mum's the word_.  :Grin:

----------


## GWH

One of the very few pics I took this year

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Twas a good fire by 12pm aye  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Twas a good fire by 12pm aye


Some would say expensive to light

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Some would say expensive to light
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The Arabian Sheik needed the dollars.

----------


## Shootm

> This would have to be a favourite for me.
> Hunter showing the true trajectory of a 308.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Classic.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Some great pics popping up. 
> I took 3 
> 
> Duno winning the Ballsack 300
> Attachment 77593
> 
> Some @Dorkus having a plug at the 300
> Attachment 77594
> 
> ...



530? 600 1800

Made some vids too but not smart enough to cut it  :15 8 212:  . Got some footage on good shooting out to 1300 and some hill billy brass catching Auckland style @Tommy  :Grin:  .

----------


## Gibo

> Some would say expensive to light
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Old Paris was all go alright!

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 77606
> 530? 600 1800
> 
> Made some vids too but not smart enough to cut it  . Got some footage on good shooting out to 1300 and some hill billy brass catching Auckland style @Tommy  .


Must have been taken earlier Sat as the deer is still grazing by the tree  :Grin:

----------


## Hunterluke

so where's next year's shoot going to be can't wait cheers @BRADS for the mint weekend

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Old Paris was all go alright!


Lighting up all sorts of stuff

----------


## Dorkus

I'm glad there aren't any photos from Friday night...

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I'm glad there aren't any photos from Friday night...


That you know of....... :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I wish it wasnt etched in my memory   :XD:

----------


## gadgetman

I wish I didn't have to bail on the party so early each night.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wish I didn't have to bail on the party so early each night.


I heard it was  all over by 1am!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I heard it was  all over by 1am!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yep, mere amateurs by your standards & precedent set last year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> I heard it was  all over by 1am!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I was gone by 9pm.

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Gibo

> I heard it was  all over by 1am!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yeah 2am Friday night and 1am Sat night, although camp favourite Happy was still belting out the Spice Girls at 2am Saturday  :36 1 5:

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah 2am Friday night and 1am Sat night, although camp favourite Happy was still belting out the Spice Girls at 2am Saturday


I'm still recovering from Friday's 12 hours of drinking mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Think between @Gibo @Philipo @Happy @Dorkus @GWH @Shootm , and myself, we basically had all the world's problems solved by 1am anyhow

----------


## Tahr

> Yeah 2am Friday night and 1am Sat night, although camp favourite Happy was still belting out the Spice Girls at 2am Saturday


Yeah, I found out a bit about some members..Happy _is_ happy. Shootm _can_ shoot em.  EBF stands for "Every Bodys' Friend". Gadgetman _knows_ about gadgets. Rushy is considered, and doesn't rush. And GWH stands for "Great With the Hopeless" because without him giving me directions I wouldn't have hit bugger all.

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha very clever

----------


## shift14

> Yeah, I found out a bit about some members..Happy _is_ happy. Shootm _can_ shoot em.  EBF stands for "Every Bodys' Friend". Gadgetman _knows_ about gadgets. Rushy is considered, and doesn't rush. And GWH stands for "Great With the Hopeless" because without him giving me directions I wouldn't have hit bugger all.


What's with the modesty ? I spotted for you when you were using your wood stocked rifle with the duct tape drop chart on the stock.....every gong was a first shot hit till you ran out of elevation, or got bored, I couldn't figure out which came first.

Not fooled....

B

----------


## gadgetman

> What's with the modesty ? I spotted for you when you were using your wood stocked rifle with the duct tape drop chart on the stock.....every gong was a first shot hit till you ran out of elevation, or got bored, I couldn't figure out which came first.
> 
> Not fooled....
> 
> B


+1

Was just a machine. Hard to tell where Tahr finished and the rifle started, they both seemed to know each other quite well.

----------


## Tahr

> What's with the modesty ? I spotted for you when you were using your wood stocked rifle with the duct tape drop chart on the stock.....every gong was a first shot hit till you ran out of elevation, or got bored, I couldn't figure out which came first.
> 
> Not fooled....
> 
> B


You were a good tutor.

----------


## Gibo

> Think between @Gibo @Philipo @Happy @Dorkus @GWH @Shootm , and myself, we basically had all the world's problems solved by 1am anyhow


And @Nickoli, he kept the fire pumping and problem solving on track  :Grin:

----------


## Paddy79

@BRADS you da man, congrats on putting on what appears to have been an awesome weekend for everyone involved  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Yeah as has already been said by all that attended, it certainly was a awesome weekend & great to catch up with everyone 

Cheers to Brads & Mel for everything & thanks to everybody that supported the event & the auction. 


A couple of pics ( didn't end up taking many ) includes pics of those that competed in the second round of the 300y challenge.



















 


Now for the SI boys to step up & get the ball rolling for next year aye

----------


## Rushy

Now I see where I went wrong Philipo.  My gut was dragging the barrel low.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## gadgetman

> Now I see where I went wrong Philipo.  My gut was dragging the barrel low.  Ha ha ha ha


I think my problem was my size. I was so heavy that I made the earth wobble on it's axis. This caused the target to move about. My story and I'm sticking to it.

----------


## 30calterry

Awesome job once again brads and Mel , great catching up with everyone , talked some shit and drank some beers , happy was well behaved on way home didn't hear a peep 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Has his better half got a pair? With flat batteries? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Hope he didnt take my 2am words to heart  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Like  time to F off to bed? Oh well last man standing huh? :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Pretty much, it was the choice of music more than the music itself  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

:Thumbsup:  did he do “the cockroach” :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

Yeah all weekend  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

well he looks pretty pleased with himself.

----------


## Gapped axe

Spring fair at the Lake tomorrow, come over and spend some money you guys. Buy some copper art work and make me rich.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Pretty much, it was the choice of music more than the music itself


That's what I thought too. His selection was pretty ordinary once Jethro finished.

----------


## Happy

I just pushed play forever and went straight to sleep  :Cool:

----------


## Tahr

Is anyone missing a shooting bag from the shoot (green canvas)? Looks brand new. I think its a rear one. Somehow I came home with 2. My shitty old taped up one and this new one. PM me if you have and I will get it back to you some how.

----------


## Shootm

While we are on that subject, I’m missing a yellow ground sheet. The one in the picture next to the red blanket.

----------


## GWH

> Is anyone missing a shooting bag from the shoot (green canvas)? Looks brand new. I think its a rear one. Somehow I came home with 2. My shitty old taped up one and this new one. PM me if you have and I will get it back to you some how.


That possibly could be Petes. I will find out.




> While we are on that subject, I’m missing a yellow ground sheet. The one in the picture next to the red blanket.
> 
> Attachment 77913


I have it, I picked it up also thinking it was Petes.

We'll have to arrange a hunt at spot x so I can give it back to you

----------

